# Kann man mit Fahrräderbau nebenher Geld verdienen ?



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

Hi !

Wenn Freunde und Bekannte mein Fahrrad sehen, höre ich oft, dass sie so eines auch bräuchten. Ich werde dann gefragt, wo ich das her hätte usw..

Nachdem ich einigen Leuten schon ein paar Räder gebaut habe, frage ich mich, ob ich das nicht so als kleine Nebeneinkunft weiterhin betreiben soll.

Ich habe nie so richtig viel daran verdient...vieleicht 100-200  wenns hoch kommt, aber ich frage mich, ob sich das auch wegen meiner Arbeitszeit überhaupt lohnt.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und glaubt ihr, dass sich das bei all den Billigangeboten überhaupt lohnt. Ich habe gesehen, dass man ein anständiges Tourenbike (28") mit Federgabel,Nabendynamo und Nexus ja bereits für unter 600  bekommt. Wenn man mal die reinen Teilekosten (Endkundenpreise) zusammenrechnet, bleibt da ja nicht mehr viel Gewinn...


----------



## 4mate (13. April 2011)

Ein Tourenbike hat 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

Lass mich raten - ein Tourenbike hat auch keinen Nabendynamo und keine Nexus.....?

Die Rede ist von 28" Trekkingbikes. Damit habe ich hier im Flachland am meisten zu tun bzw. ein MTB braucht hier fast niemand.


----------



## Sahnie (13. April 2011)

Wenn du 100-200 Euros kriegst sei doch froh, von mir wollen sie immer alles umsonst...

Mehr verdient doch ein Fahrradhändler am Rad auch nicht und der hat doch noch ein paar andere Kosten...


----------



## schwarzes dawes (13. April 2011)

neben dem langzeitstudium und mehreren nebenjobs noch räder aufbauen?


----------



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

Räder aufbauen betrachte ich als einen Nebenjob. 
Studium ist übrigens fertig. Jetzt gehe ich einer hauptberuflichen Tätigkeit nach. Und ja, es war ein Langzeitstudium - weil ich zu schlecht war und ich außerdem nicht wußte, wie ich es finanzieren soll.


----------



## Dinsdale (13. April 2011)

Wenn diejenigen Freunde und Bekannte versorgt sind, die sich dafür tatsächlich interessieren- welche Kunden wirst du dann haben?


----------



## mightyEx (13. April 2011)

Ich würde jetzt mal pauschal sagen ja, aber ...

Geld verdienst Du sicherlich nur mit einem Produkt, was sich von der Masse abhebt. Also z.B. mit einem Rad, wo der Rahmen auf Maß handgefertigt ist etc. Mit Stangenware wirst Du als Einzelkämpfer sicher keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Da ist der Massenmarkt viel zu günstig.

Hinzu kommt noch, dass Du das natürlich anmelden musst, wenn Du gewerblich baust und verkaufst. Es sei denn Du machst das ausschließlich für einen engen Freundeskreis.


----------



## Giovanni1 (13. April 2011)

Sehr schwierige Sache...
Und wenn Du es anmeldest (was ich eigentlich voraussetze, sonst bekommst Du ja die Teile nicht im Großhandel), ist es gewerblich und Du bist zu vollen Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungen verpflichtet, vergiss das nicht!
Meine ehrliche Meinung dazu: Lass die Finger davon usn geniess das Leben. Du verkaufst 3 Bikes und mit 2 davon hast Du nur Ärger und Gedöns. Da werden aus 200 EUR Gewinn in kürzester Zeit 300 EUR Verlust, vom Ärger ganz abgesehen.
mfg


----------



## zuspät (13. April 2011)

willst du nur rahmen aufbauen also gekaufte teile zusammen bauen und einstellenb oder willst du richtig rahmen selbst schweißen?

ich denke in nem gewissen rahmen kannst du damit bisschen was nebenher verdienen.


----------



## chris4711 (13. April 2011)

Früher Lego, heute Drahtesel ... bauen macht Spaß, gell? 
Wenn man es (wie ich) selten macht u es auch nur rein hobbymäßig betreibt, investiert man natürlich zu viel Liebe u Zeit in so einen Aufbau.
Da bleiben nur ganz wenige Euro pro Std hängen 
Du hast das wohl schon häufiger gemacht > wie lange brauchste denn so pro Rad?
Bei mir bleibts ein Hobby, würde wenn eher an was wie ne reine Bikewerkstatt denken. Da ist denke ich mehr zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antworten !

Naja, ich habe derzeit von zwei Leuten Anfragen fÃ¼r 4 RÃ¤der. Einfache 28" ShoppingrÃ¤der ohne groÃe ExtrawÃ¼nsche. Da bin ich grad am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich das machen soll...ob sich das Ã¼berhaupt lohnt. Garantie usw. schlieÃe ich natÃ¼rlich aus und werde es auch auf einem privatem Niveau halten. Die Zeit es gewerblich zu treiben hÃ¤tte ich garnicht.

Ich will auch keine Rahmen selber schweiÃen, sondern echt nur Zusammenbauen. (Das Legobeispiel ist ganz gut) Das macht mir SpaÃ - mach ich immer beim Fernsehgucken nebenbei. Einspeichen auch.

Aber ein paar hundert â¬ Gewinn wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich nicht schlecht. Ich zweifle aber, ob das Ã¼berhaupt mÃ¶glich ist bei den Kampfpreisen alÃ¡ BOC und Konsorten. Da bekommt man mit handeln ein ordentliches Rad fÃ¼r 500 â¬. Keine Ahnung wie die das machen.

OK, wÃ¼rde man es gewerblich treiben, wÃ¤re die Gewinnspanne natÃ¼rlich anders, wegen den GroÃhandelspreisen. MuÃ man dann eigendlich ein Gewerbe mit genau dieser Bezeichnung, als Zweiradtechnik oder so anmelde, oder kann man mit jeglichem Gewerbe Zugang zum GroÃhandel bekommen ? 

Und was ist mit einem Kleingewerbe ? Das wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich in vielerlei Hinsicht interessant...


Ich habe auch das GefÃ¼hl, dass mit dieser E-Bike Sache echt ein paar Taler zu machen sind. Ist ja im Prinzip auch leicht zusammengebaut so ein Teil. Und jeder will hier momentan so eins haben.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (13. April 2011)

Als fest geplanter Nebenjob nicht brauchbar, ist doch nur eine Gefälligkeit für Freunde und die hast Du bald alle bedient.


----------



## .floe. (13. April 2011)

> Aber ein paar hundert â¬ Gewinn wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich nicht schlecht.



Pro Rad??? Vergiss es. Wenn es wirklich um AlltagsrÃ¤der geht, keine Chance. Nur als Beispiel: Beim HÃ¤ndler bekommst du ein gutes Bike fÃ¼r 600â¬ - hattest du ja schon gesagt. Nun kauf du gleichwertige Teile zusammen (ohne den Anspruch zu erheben, zB alles farblich aufeinander abzustimmen...) und du wirst sehen, es wird in diesem Segment kaum mÃ¶glich sein, den HÃ¤ndlerpreis zu halten. Dann nochmal 100â¬ pro Rad drauf fÃ¼r die Arbeitszeit und nochmal 100â¬ als reinen Verdienst...ohne jegliche Garantie...ich wÃ¼rde mich verars**t fÃ¼hlen. 
Wenn du in Bereiche jenseits der 3000â¬ pro Rad gehst, wird vielleicht was draus. Da gibt es durchaus Kunden, die was individuelles haben wollen und dafÃ¼r auch Geld auf den Tisch legen. Soll heiÃen, die kennen die Preise der Teile, haben aber keinen Bock selber zu schrauben oder kÃ¶nnen es nicht. So jemand gibt dir evtl auch gerne Extra-Geld fÃ¼rs Teile kaufen und zusammenschrauben. Da wÃ¤re mÃ¶glicherweise was zu holen. Aber dann stellt sich mir die Frage: was macht dich besser als der exklusive High-End-Schrauber mit Profiwerkstatt im mit Hochglanz-Vitrinen Ã¼bersÃ¤tem Laden, der zusÃ¤tzlich zum Individualbike noch einen hochwertigen Service Ã¼ber Jahre anbietet? 

Ganz ehrlich: ich wÃ¼rds lassen. 

Mach deinen Freunden und Bekannten eine Freude, und handle es weiter so wie bisher.


----------



## el-master (13. April 2011)

micha17 schrieb:


> Als fest geplanter Nebenjob nicht brauchbar, ist doch nur eine Gefälligkeit für Freunde und die hast Du bald alle bedient.


 
Wenn er seine Arbeit aber gut macht, dann werden die immer wieder mal kommen um Wartungen/Instandsetzungen durchführen zu lassen. Und Mundpropaganda zahlt sich mittelfristig auch aus. 
Er wird zwar nicht reich werden dadurch, aber ab und zu mal ein paar Euro extra sind mit Sicherheit drinn.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2011)

Juchhu, endlich wieder ein Black-Evil-Thread! 
Mal schauen, was sich hier so auf den nächsten 500 Seiten tut.


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. April 2011)

Der Aftermarket ist bei Fahrrädern total überteuert, durch Zusammenbau von Aftermarket-Teilen zu Kompletträdern bekommst du nie im Leben eine nennenswerte Marge. Selbst mit Gewerbeschein kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man da vergleichbare Angebote wie Großabnehmer bekommt. Sowas lohnt sich eher bei Computern, da gibt es sogar bei Einzelteilen einen Preiskampf. Oder kaputte Fahrräder reparieren, aber da bleibt der Lego-Effekt meistens auf der Strecke, wenn du hauptsächlich Schrottmühlen geradebiegen und Totenscheine ausstellen darfst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. April 2011)

Frage: Kann man mit Fahrräderbau nebenher Geld verdienen ? 

Antwort: Nein.




​


----------



## oBATMANo (13. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Garantie usw. schließe ich natürlich aus und werde es auch auf einem privatem Niveau halten. Die Zeit es gewerblich zu treiben hätte ich garnicht.
> 
> Aber ein paar hundert  Gewinn wäre natürlich nicht schlecht.



Bei Fertigung auf Auftrag und Verkauf mit Gewinn betreibst Du ein Gewerbe und kannst keine Gewährleistung ausschließen.
Das Finanzamt wird das nicht anders sehen.

Ohne abgeschlossene Zweiradlehre darfst Du keine Räder aufbauen. Nur verkaufsbegleitende Maßnahmen wie Gabelschaft kürzen usw.
Komplettes Rad bauen oder nur Laufrad fällt da nicht drunter.

Einfach Gewerbe anmelden klappt auch nicht um Teile zu beziehen.
Jeder Vertrieb und Großhändler hat Auflagen damit Du beliefert wirst.
Nebebruflich bissl rumbruzeln wird keinem langen und so wird Dich auch niemand beliefern.


----------



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten soweit !

Also, dass man mit "Aftermarket"-Teilen keinen vernünftigen Umsatz machen kann, hab ich mir schon gedacht. 

Die Frage ist also, was muß ich tun, um an den Großhandel ranzukommen ?

Kleingewerbe anmelden ? Muß es dann zwingend eine Fahrradwerkstatt sein ?


----------



## fone (13. April 2011)

aber nicht in zwei jahren einen thread über böse online-händler eröffnen, ne?


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. April 2011)

Falls du es Nebengewerblich machst, brauchst du zuvor das Ok deines Arbeitgebers, steht in 90% aller Arbeitsverträge.
Außer das Gewerbe bestand vor Arbeitsvertrag.

Gewerblich würde ich aber lassen, da hast du mit IHK Zwangsbeitrag und Co keine Freude dran, selbst wenn dein AG zustimmt.
Garantie/Gewährleistung ausschliessen kannst du dann auch nicht wirklich,
außer du würdest mit den Kunden nur Ankaufverträge für die Parts in deren Namen machen und dann die Dienstleistung Montage vereinbaren.

Aber auch da bräuchtest du eine verbesserte Haftpflicht für den Personenschadensfall die deine Produkte und das sind die Räder ja dann, absichert. 
Spätestens da würde eine Versicherung von dir eine unabhängige Sachkundebescheinigung in Form von IHK Zweiradirgendwas-Prüfung erwarten.


----------



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

Gibts keinen anderen Weg, an die Großhandelspreise heranzukommen. Ein Bekannter ist selbstständiger Elektrotechniker. Kann der für mich sowas bestellen, oder MUß es zwingend ein Zweiradgewerbe sein. Ich weiß, dass der zB auch Teile aus dem KFZ-Bereich zu Großhandelskurs bekommen kann.


----------



## Hateman (13. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten soweit !
> 
> Also, dass man mit "Aftermarket"-Teilen keinen vernünftigen Umsatz machen kann, hab ich mir schon gedacht.
> 
> ...



Ein Gewerbe reicht lange nicht aus um an gute Preise zu kommen. Die bekommst Du erst bei der entsprechenden Stückzahl. Weiterhin unterschätze nicht die von vielen Erwähnte Garantieleistung die Du erbringen musst. Und zu guter letzt musst Du weiterhin den Umtausch Gewährleisten sofern Du gewerblich handelst. Sprich irgend ein Otto bestellt bei Dir ein schönes Allmountain Fully, kommt zum Abholen, fährt eine Runde und findet es blöd. Dann bleibst Du zunächst mal auf dem individuell zusammengestellten Rad hängen.


----------



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

OK, ich sehe ein, dass das wegen der Garantie echt riskant ist. Dann würde ich es also nur für meinen Freundeskreis machen. Aber kann mir nicht jemand anders die Teile günstig besorgen, der ein Gewerbe angemeldet hat ? Oder muß der Nachweisen, wo die hingegangen sind ?


----------



## Jbnk03 (13. April 2011)

Ich frage mich, woher hier manche Leute ihr "Wissen" beziehen...



dubbel schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man mit Fahrräderbau nebenher Geld verdienen ?
> 
> Antwort: Nein.


Kann man so nicht sagen. Wenn man es NEBENberuflich macht und einen  NEBENerwerb anstrebt, kann sich das durchaus lohnen. Ich weiß es, denn  ich tue es. Allerdings sollte man sich keinen Reichtum dadurch erhoffen.



Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Gewerblich würde ich aber lassen, da hast du mit IHK Zwangsbeitrag und Co keine Freude dran, selbst wenn dein AG zustimmt.


Also lieber privat und schwarz, wie die ganzen Autobastler. Kannte ich auch mal wen, irgendwann kam das Finanzamt...
Ich muss übrigens keinen IHK Beitrag leisten, wieso weiß ich nicht, aber vermutlich weil ich es momentan nur als Nebengewerbe ausüber.



Hateman schrieb:


> Ein Gewerbe reicht lange nicht aus um an gute  Preise zu kommen. Die bekommst Du erst bei der entsprechenden Stückzahl.


Erster Satz ist richtig, zweiter nicht ganz. Die Stückzahl garantiert nicht unbedingt den Preis. Die Onlinepreise jedenfalls, liegen nicht nur an der Stückzahl. 
Ich als _reiner _Onlinehändler bespielsweise habe auch nicht viele Lieferanten, das liegt daran, dass viele Hersteller/Großhändler aus Prestigegründen keine reinen Onlinehändler beliefern, die wollen in erster Linie ein Ladengeschäft sehen. Aber auch das garantiert keine guten Preise, den wahren Grund für die guten Preise werde ich hier nicht kund tun. Meine Einkaufspreise würden für Ladenverkaufspreise ausreichen.


> Und zu guter letzt musst Du weiterhin den  Umtausch Gewährleisten sofern Du gewerblich handelst. Sprich irgend ein  Otto bestellt bei Dir ein schönes Allmountain Fully, kommt zum Abholen,  fährt eine Runde und findet es blöd. Dann bleibst Du zunächst mal auf  dem individuell zusammengestellten Rad hängen.


Stimmt überhaupt nicht. Ein Umtauschrecht gibt es nur im Fernabsatzhandel! Alles andere ist Kulanz! EDIT: Ich meine das Rückgaberecht, aber Dein Beispiel beschreibt ja genau das. Und bei individuell zusammengestellten Rädern gilt das Widerrufsrecht auch nicht unbedingt.

@TE:
Wenn Du Interesse hast, kann ich Dir sagen, wie ich das mache. Aber dann per PN.


----------



## Hateman (13. April 2011)

> Stimmt überhaupt nicht. Ein Umtauschrecht gibt es nur im Fernabsatzhandel! Alles andere ist Kulanz!



Da habe ich mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich rede nicht vom Umtausch, nachdem der Kunde bezahlt hatte und das Ding mit nach Hause nimmt, sondern nachdem der TE Ihm sein Rad zusammengebaut hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (13. April 2011)

Hateman schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich rede nicht vom Umtausch, nachdem der Kunde bezahlt hatte und das Ding mit nach Hause nimmt, sondern nachdem der TE Ihm sein Rad zusammengebaut hat.


Aber auch da ist es so: Er braucht es nicht zurück zu nehmen.


----------



## Jbnk03 (13. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> OK, ich sehe ein, dass das wegen der Garantie echt riskant ist. Dann würde ich es also nur für meinen Freundeskreis machen. Aber kann mir nicht jemand anders die Teile günstig besorgen, der ein Gewerbe angemeldet hat ? Oder muß der Nachweisen, wo die hingegangen sind ?


Muss er. Er kann Dir die Teile ja nicht einfach zum EK durchreichen, das wird kein Finanzprüfer akzeptieren. Anderenfalls muss er sie Dir verkaufen, wodurch es für Dich nicht mehr rentabel ist. Das funktioniert also nicht.


----------



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

OK, ich seh schon. Das ist alles BlÃ¶dsinn. Ich werd nur so oft gefragt, dass ich dachte, damit vieleicht ein paar â¬ machen zu kÃ¶nnen. So ein Einkaufsbomber ist ja schnell zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## Jbnk03 (13. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> OK, ich seh schon. Das ist alles Blödsinn. Ich werd nur so oft gefragt, dass ich dachte, damit vieleicht ein paar  machen zu können. So ein Einkaufsbomber ist ja schnell zusammengeschraubt.


Mach doch einfach so weiter wie bisher...ist doch besser als nichts.


----------



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

Stimmt. Mach ich auch.

Was anderes : Was haben die Händler eigendlich so für Gewinnspannen ? Mit den drei Fahrrädern, die so ein Händler hier auf dem Land in der Woche verkauft, kann man doch keinen Laden nebst Angestellten führen, oder ?


----------



## mightyEx (13. April 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Ein Umtauschrecht gibt es nur im Fernabsatzhandel! Alles andere ist Kulanz! EDIT: Ich meine das Rückgaberecht, aber Dein Beispiel beschreibt ja genau das. Und bei individuell zusammengestellten Rädern gilt das Widerrufsrecht auch nicht unbedingt.



Umtauschrecht = Rückgaberecht. Aber - bei individuell zusammengestelltem Produkt zählt das nicht.
Ansonsten stimmt das soweit - ein echtes Rückgaberecht "ohne wenn und aber" gibt es vom Gesetz her eigentlich nur für Bestellungen im Netz. Alles andere sind Kulanzregelungen.

Unberührt davon bleiben natürlich Mängel-Reklamationen (aka Gewährleistungsansprüche). Hier gibt es die 6/18-Regelung. D.h., in den ersten 6 Monaten ab Kauf muss der Händler (und nur der ist Ansprechpartner) beweisen, dass beim Kauf die Ware mängelfrei ist. Danach kehrt sich für die nächsten 18 Monate (24 Monate = 2 Jahre insgesamte Gewährleistungszeit) die Beweislast um. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt muss der Käufer beweisen, dass der aufgetretene Mangel bereits beim Kauf bestand.
Unabhängig davon gibt es ein in der Regel ein freiwilliges Versprechen der Hersteller. Das nennt man dann Garantie. Ansprüche aus der Garantie müssen beim HERSTELLER und nicht beim Händler geltend gemacht werden. In der Regel wird das aber der Händler vor Ort stellvertretend übernehmen.


----------



## Hateman (13. April 2011)

Dann danke auch ich für die Beleehrung ;-)

wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2011)

Hier kann man(n) echt noch was lernen!!

Dabei hatte ich DAS ALLES erst in der Meisterschule..,aber DAS geht schneller weg wie es im Kopf war. Leider!


----------



## Jbnk03 (13. April 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Umtauschrecht = Rückgaberecht. Aber - bei individuell zusammengestelltem Produkt zählt das nicht.
> Ansonsten stimmt das soweit - ein echtes Rückgaberecht "ohne wenn und aber" gibt es vom Gesetz her eigentlich nur für Bestellungen im Netz. Alles andere sind Kulanzregelungen.
> Unberührt davon bleiben natürlich Mängel-Reklamationen (aka Gewährleistungsansprüche). Hier gibt es die 6/18-Regelung. D.h., in den ersten 6 Monaten ab Kauf muss der Händler (und nur der ist Ansprechpartner) beweisen, dass beim Kauf die Ware mängelfrei ist. Danach kehrt sich für die nächsten 18 Monate (24 Monate = 2 Jahre insgesamte Gewährleistungszeit) die Beweislast um. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt muss der Käufer beweisen, dass der aufgetretene Mangel bereits beim Kauf bestand.
> Unabhängig davon gibt es ein in der Regel ein freiwilliges Versprechen der Hersteller. Das nennt man dann Garantie. Ansprüche aus der Garantie müssen beim HERSTELLER und nicht beim Händler geltend gemacht werden. In der Regel wird das aber der Händler vor Ort stellvertretend übernehmen.


Gute Ergänzung, so schön hätte ich das nicht erklären können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (14. April 2011)

Ich sage trotzdem nochmals NEIN. Er wird damit kein Geld verdienen können.

Mit Geld verdienen meine ich; mindestens das was ein Monteur/Verkäufer in einem Fahrradgeschäft bekommt-und das ist schon ein Hungerlohn.

Ich höre solche Fragen regelmäßig, das ist Teil des Jobs als Marketing- und Unternehmensberater, in diesen Fall gehen meine roten Lampen an weil der Fragesteller sich nicht annähernd mit den simpelsten Voraussetzungen befaßt sondern in ein Forum reinfragt. Wenn er ein Gewerbe anmeldet zahlt er erstmal, d.h. Startkapital ist nötig. Wenn er es ohne macht und Geld nimmt ist das Schwarzarbeit.
Der Hauptgrund warum 2/3 aller Existenzgründer nach 2 Jahren wieder verschwunden sind ist das sie wohl Fachleute auf ihrem Gebiet sind aber keinen Businessplan haben, der Rest macht sich für kleines Geld krumm.
Nächsten Monat bin ich als Referent zu diesem Thema im Einzelhandelsverband, da kann der Fragesteller sich ja mal umsehen.

Also helfe lieber Freunden für einen Kasten Bier das Rad aufzubauen...


----------



## dubbel (14. April 2011)

eben: "geld verdienen" im sinne von 1.) legal und 2.) so, dass es sich lohnt, kann man sich abschminken. 

wie man sich über ein paar spezl als gefälligkeit oder nachbarschaftshilfe ein taschengeld dazuverdient, das ist ja nicht die frage - das ist jetzt schon der fall.


----------



## bike-runner (14. April 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Juchhu, endlich wieder ein Black-Evil-Thread!
> Mal schauen, was sich hier so auf den nächsten 500 Seiten tut.



ja, der hatte schon ein paar geniale freds, besonders der hier war klasse


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460843


----------



## Black Evil (15. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich warst du der Typ, der mir das Laufrad verkauft und es dann so schlampig verpackt hat !


----------



## Black Evil (16. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung - hab Hauptschule.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. April 2011)

Hab auch schon, für andere, das eine oder andere Bike zusammengebaut. Unentgeldlich.
Denke, daß es schwierig sein wird, jemanden zu finden, der bereit ist, kein Bike von der Stange haben zu wollen und bereit ist, die Teile zu bezahlen plus Aufwandsbonus. Wer dazu bereit ist, geht in einen richtigen Bikeladen. Alle Anderen haben, nachdem in etwa die Kosten überschlagen wurden, plötzlich kein Glitzern mehr in den Augen.
Dann eher mit Deinen Bekannten Bike von der Stange kaufen, beratend beiseite stehen und dann das Rad aufpeppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

